# LOOK sizing



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

So I'm in the market for my first road bike and have been researching for more than a month. I've read that test riding is the only way to find the right bike. So that's what I've been doing.

When I went into one of my LBS' I told them I'm new to road biking, I know nothing, help me out. So they measured me in a lot of places and told me I am certainly a 58cm. Okay, one step down, I now know my size, YAY! BTW I am 6'1" I wear a size 34" inseam pant, do not know what that actually means though.

So I went to a bike shop and test rode a madone 4.5 in a 58cm. First rode bike, and it was fun. Then the guy brought out a 60cm, but I felt a bit stretched.

Later, I went to another LBS test rode a Cervelo RS 58cm. This was a longer ride, not just a parking lot go. Much funner. However, I noticed I felt very on edge. Maybe it was the cars going by at 55mph but I felt like I couldn't turn my head, or let go of the handlebars with one hand. Kind of twitchy.

Then I test rode a Look 566. They only had a Large size available so thats what I rode. Man I loved this thing! So comfortable. It wasn't twitchy at all. Why is this? Is this because the bike was smaller? Or is look's geometry that good?

Would it be bad for me to get a Large, or should I go with what I am measured and order the XL? I know nothing about geometry, but hope if I order the XL it won't feel too twitchy. The Cervelo RS is an awesome bike, loved the Rival over 105, but when going down hill I stopped pedaling because I got too scared. On the look I wanted to keep going!

Any advice on why the Look felt so much more stable? Is it because it was a smaller frame?

-Troy


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

this steers more slowly because its more of a non-racing bike. Other Looks will steer more quickly, this is good for you.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm 6'1.5 and have a 34" inseam and I have an XL and it fits me perfect. I also took the Cervelo RS out for a ride and I thought it rode just about the same as the 566, but the 566 was $1000 less. That was 18 months ago and I see where they lowered the price on the Cervelo.


----------

